# Hi ho from Ontario!



## Buggy (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi everybody, I'm James.

New to the forum and though I've always been a fan of their work, new to keeping Mantids as well.

Really enjoying the site so far, already spent probably 100 hours simply reading and soaking up information while getting my environments set up, deciding on a species, and trying to figure out how to get exotics into Canada (Any tips?)

Anyway, right now I'm torn between the agressiveness of the Sphodromantis Lineola and the beauty of the Gongylus Gongylodes (I understand the Violin is a more difficult speci to keep, but I guess thats part of what makes it special ^_^ )

Anyway, thanks to all contributers for this wonderful wealth of information!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Buggy in Canada, hows the weather up there? Oh, we just send them  :lol: ! No problem...


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------

